# So what scares you?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

big spiders are nasty...a few days ago i had one CRAWLING UP MY PANT LEG...yeah....not good...

inmates kinda

serial killers

if i think of more ill post it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Spiders would do it. Another thing that scares me is the dentist. Needs sedation just for cleanings :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

NEEDLES!!!!! 

getting my blood taken scares the @#$$ out of me too...its just creepy and ughh *shivers*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

-Needles. Big time. They nearly have to sedate me to give me a shot!
-Spiders.... ew.
-Cockroaches - another ew.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have panic attacks if there is a spider on me, or if something brings a spider up to me (yes I've had people do that)

Spider webs also creep me out. It's just so yucky!

Creepy crawlers scare me too.

AND...

darkness...especially after watching a zombie movie...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Vomiting (the most worst fear). Going to start a therapy that I could find a reason why vomiting is so scary episode to me. And ofcouse that I could find a way to relieve this fear.

Other diseases/ailments (not much or not very impeding fear, only if I have some symptoms which I can't regonize or if I have been somewhere where I have been exposed to something aphocryphal. And there aren't lot of situations when something like that happens).

Riding berserk horses/ iced riding arenas (Not very much or not very impeding too. Because I'll turn down if somebody offer a berserk horse to me. There aren't an indoor arena at a riding school where I take lessons so the latter fear is even reasonable (I've almost slipped in the winter before the last winter)).


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, this is going to sound really strange, but:

Chipmunks. *giggles* Traumatic chipmunk experience as a child...hehe

Quite honestly, blood, needles, sharp objects, scary people... yeah, not afraid of them (probably too stupid to be, but hey!). 

Bugs, though...kinda nasty. And bridges. I can't have my eyes open when we're driving over a bridge (obviously I'm not driving, hehe), and I go insane if I'm, like, walking over one. heh...I'm a freak, I know.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay here goes...

-Insects
-blood
-needles 
-escalators (don't laugh!)
-Heights
-Water Snakes
-Death


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't like bugs, spiders and snakes..but they don't scare me.


I get scared when I think my kids are going to get hurt...I'm quite a protective mommie.

I also am not afraid of heights...like being in a really tall building doesn't scare me. Or a roller coaster is OK. I don't like falling, like I'm ok up high as long as I know I'm safe. I would never climb a tree where the branch could break, or like a ladder where it could fall, but if its an attached ladder I'm ok. Weird huh? Safety freak!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

democrats


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

spiders.. 
but, well, i freak out if enyone touches my with.... 
cotton 
im not really afraid of it, but i hate it and it should be destroyed 
:lol: im wierd


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I take pride in the fact that I'm not scared of to many things. And even the things I say scare me don't really...

I don't like needles, moths of grass hoppers.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> democrats


I find the right wing terrifying. Quite genuinely xD I know politics is a bit taboo here as many people's emotions run high, but as a leftie-liberal Brit who will never live anywhere without decent gun control and a proper health system, the right wing scares me. I mean, I find the British right wing odd (and occasionally very distasteful), but the American right wing really is a frightening thing to me!

I'm also scared of needles (I get panic attacks if I have an injection) and ventriloquist's dummies.

I'm quite a coward in real life; I don't have many phobias but I won't do 'adventurous' things like rollercoasters. I sail a little bit but I don't go out in high winds and usually reef my sail; I hate putting lean on the boat. Nevertheless, I haven't once yet been scared on a horse. It's incredible, and while it's partly testament to how clever my instructors have been at pacing me, it's also been a brilliant experience. I don't normally get the 'woah, slight danger = excitement' thing but a fast canter is really exciting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

sounds like there's a lot of the same on things on here....and some definitely different ones


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ooh, i forgot ! 
guns, and armys ! there isn´t an army here and i´ve never seen a gun in real life, but still they make me just want to go buy a bullet-proof bubble i can live in..


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> DashAwayAll said:
> 
> 
> > democrats
> ...


Me too Claire and not much scares me. Snakes, bugs etc. don't phase me but to quote Will Rogers "I don't belong to any organized political party...I'm a Democrat"


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

spiders and the boogie man


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Much like my hubby up there ^ I'm not scared of too much. I do have a thing about escalators, so small-town-girl I understand what you mean. Its not the escalator its the rubber hand rail thing that creeps me out. I can't touch it. Its just germy greasy gross. 
I also have a thing about being stuck someplace I can't get out of. I can't sit on the inside in a booth at a restaurant. Large crowds, that sort of thing. 
I guess just your basic claustrophobia.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

farmponys face :lol: :wink:


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Let's see... spiders, snakes, bees (cause I'm allergic), heights and flying. Complete phobia of flying, don't mind roller coasters cause by the time I realize I'm at the top I'm already back down at the bottom! Ferris Wheels though scare the crap outta me. They just are to high and move to slow. Bridges and cliffs/mountains etc. are fine so long as I'm not on the edge looking down.

Oh and having someone try and take my gun away!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm lets see:

needles
spiders
wasps
black hornets (allergic)
any bug that bites/stings
the fact that there's a two time sex offender living in my neighborhood


i think that sums it up


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to add to my list if thats ok. 
Having a stroke 
That scares the crap out of me. Having your mind still know whats going on but your body quits cooperating. One of the many reasons I quit smoking.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

the dark  
i think its the scariest thing in the world!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OH YA 

confrontation......


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

For the person scared of guns, I'd be more than happy to arrange a safe, controlled experience for you, if you were ever in the states. Firearms are very fascinating tools, and very fun, once you learn how to handle them safely. 

Bugs do not scare me(quite the opposite). I have pet bugs. Many species of Cockroach are just amazingly colorful and beautiful. 

Worms freak me the hell out, though. 

I wouldn't say I'm afraid of _Democrats_ per se, but we shall see soon.

Riding still scares me a bit.

Large crowds of people. (I'm working on this one.)

Dark plausible scenarios of "what ifs".


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

o geez i have to be the weird one lol 
im deathly afraid of jellyfish
on a more serious note lol
im afraid of loosing my animals, and im afraid of loosing my lifestyle that i have now, and im afriad ill wake up one morning and i will still be living with my mom and...oooohh i have goosebumps im also afraid of forgetting...yea im weird i hate to forget stuff and im afraid to forget the really important stuff


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> democrats


LOL I love you.


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Vomiting (the most worst fear). Going to start a therapy that I could find a reason why vomiting is so scary episode to me. And ofcouse that I could find a way to relieve this fear.


I am terrified of vomiting too. I don't know why it scares me so much, but just the thought of doing it makes heart race :?


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

LadyDreamer - I'm not scared of guns when they're handled safely, but I sure am scared of guns in general and when the public have possession of them! The only time I have ever seen them here in Britain are with the police at Heathrow Airport. I can't remember if there was an armed police presence during the security stuff for getting into the House of Lords; there might have been given it's Parliament. Smaller airports such as Cardiff and Bristol don't have armed police.

However, it really does scare me in a deep-down, fundamental way, to think of the general public owning guns and ... having them around. I see the dangers - having them near children, accidentally going off, being used when upset and not acting rationally.

Guns can be fun and safe. My dad owns a very old air rifle that can't quite penetrate an apple, and I've shot it, and it's fun in its own way. But wide distribution and ownership of guns will always frighten me. When I see guns, my instinct is to want to get away from them. Normally I see the police as friendly and helpful; if I'm walking back through Cardiff late at night I'll happily walk alongside a police officer and talk to them and so on. But seeing them with guns? I just want to stay well away. It's scary!



Confrontation can be scary but I'm better at that these days. I used to dislike public speaking and phone calls a bit; now I can handle both with ease as I have debated in the House of Lords in front of the Lord Speaker xD


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Moxie said:


> DashAwayAll said:
> 
> 
> > democrats
> ...


 But of course, honeybunz. Come on over and well target shoot some too.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > DashAwayAll said:
> ...


oOOooOooh!!!!!! I haven't shot in ages, I think I'll get to that today.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Mice and Rats. ugh
and birds, any and all. . .especially chickens, turkeys, vultures, and those crazy little birds that divebomb you.
Now I had goosebumps lol


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> However, it really does scare me in a deep-down, fundamental way, to think of the general public owning guns and ... having them around. I see the dangers - having them near children, accidentally going off, being used when upset and not acting rationally.


My husband has CCW license and believe me, you'd have no reason to fear him. You do have reason to fear the psychos who don't obey the laws. Regarding the dangers of them around children, my husbands guns are kept under lock and key, but our three girls have had it drilled into their brains that if they ever come across a firearm they are not to touch it. It's all about education. 
Dash, you're the best!



> the fact that there's a two time sex offender living in my neighborhood


Looks like you need a gun. :lol: JUST KIDDING! 

Okay, what scares me are snakes. I can't even look at pictures of them. My biggest fear is any of my children getting a terminal disease.


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

Needles - I'm a big time whimp when it come to them.

Cockroaches - those massive 18 footers in south Florida. They fly and they're aggressive. They honestly chase me, I swear. I hate them. 

Spiders. This one's new. I was never bothered by them until my hubby moved in with me. 6'2 retired cop and he'll squeal like a little girl over a spider. Ummmm....................... you guys won't tell him I told you that, will you??


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

i think I may need to start a new topic. This is going to be WAY OT, I'm sorry.  

Hah, I feel much safer when good upstanding citizens are allowed and do actively carry firearms. A (insert expletive here) criminal is going to have a lot of power taken away from him if he knows he might meet someone equally or better matched than he. If he knows that he can go in and do what he wants and no one will be able to stop him...what's to stop him. 

I went to a gun show today. Great fun. I never once worried for my safety. Being in a big crowd of burly, tattooed men, carrying guns, wearing camo, and looking at ammo.Those are scary guys. But you know, if something were to happen, I would have had fifty strangers to come to my aid at a single shout. Most of the gun smiths/gun shop owners I have met, have been just the nicest gruff men ever. 

I LOVE working with the 4H Youth Shooting Sports group in my area. Kids learning how to handle firearms safely is a beautiful thing. 

One of my favorite quotes, which holds as much truth now as when they were spoken. 

*"Laws that forbid the carrying of arms... disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man." --- Thomas Jefferson*

Honestly, I'd rather not be a victim. In such a scenario that I would NEED to use a firearm for self defense, I would not have time to wait for the police to come to my aid, if in fact I had the time to call them. I know the response time of the police in my little rural community. 

Another good one: 

A free people ought not only to be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, which would include their own government. -- George Washington 


==================

Anyway, what else scares me.... losing a part of my body? My fingertip, an appendage, a tooth... Man that is frightening.

==================


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

MRS1885 scares me! LOL









I KNOW that's you! wooo hooo! hiya! hiya! Hiya! Moxie lookit! Lookit who's here! She used to be my neighbor!!!!

Before y'all get sassy - 1885 was the year of her birth! be respectful! :evil:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

omg omg omg OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's MRS1885!!! 

lol Nice to meetchu.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Bows to ladyDreamer.... right on, g/f ... right on.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

DashAwayAll said:


> Bows to ladyDreamer.... right on, g/f ... right on.


Hey Dash (and anyone else who is interested in firearms)

I put up a new general firearm discussion in my forum!

That is all. lol


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Claireauriga (and other anti gun folks.....)
Honey, a gun doesn't accidentally go off anymore than a car accidentally starts up and drives over somebody. It is a small machine. The moving parts are actually very simple. You may accidentally shoot the weapon, but it doesn't just "go off."

Yes, certain measures must be taken with children OF ANY SIZE in the house. People who accidentally shot themselves or others when cleaning their gun? They violated gun safety because they DID NOT CHECK to see if the weapon was empty. Accidents happen with horses Yet nobody wants to ban horses. We have to remember, that as a species humans are pretty foolish.

Now, how is an old broad like me gonna defend myself if a bad guy comes through the door? Cuss him to death? I consider it my right...no, my duty to put as many holes in him as possible. Would I shoot this guy in the back if he turned to flee? *YES.* Why would I allow him to come back tomorrow or the next day? IF he freezes when I yell freeze, he'll live.

My animals are threatened by coyotes constantly. And they flushed a mountain lion out of the corn when chopping yesterday.

What would you do if a mountain lion was hungry enough to go after your horse? Cry? If I couldn't do anything to help my horse I'd be bawling my eyes out listen to his panicked screams of agony as a big cat ripped him up. or run outside screaming and get attacked myself.

Yes, people DO shoot each other when angry, drunk, or what not. It is easier to pull a trigger than take a knife and wade in there slashing. Still, it is the people at fault, not the weapon. Go to the ER sometime and watch the number of beatings, stabbings, and slashing that come in compared to the few gunshots.

They can ban every gun in this country, and it will not stop the bad guys from having weapons. 

If you ever get a chance to go to a gun range - do it. They have certified instructors that won't let you do anything foolish or dangerous. Half of the fear of guns is because of the bs you see on tv. For example, if you have a handgun and want to accurately hit something more than ten feet away, you'd better practice.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Gun ranges - fine and great. People who safely use guns in a secure environment - all the more power to you. I do enjoy shooting my dad's air rifle and I have a friend who's the number two rifle shooter in Wales for her age group.

And yes, it's often the fault of stupid people when guns cause accidents. But that is a valid reason for removing the weapon from their hands! If they're stupid with a knife they are a bit less likely to kill someone or cause permanent damage. If they're stupid with a gun then it can do a lot of harm. And, as you've agreed, it's easier to pull a trigger than it is to stab someone.

A rifle for hunting or protection in an environment full of dangerous wild animals is justified. Handguns in a city or town are not. General gun ownership is not.

It's often said that 'if you ban guns only the criminals will have them', but if we did get into a proper debate I'd provide some stats on guns being used against their owners, and show typical European gun crime rates compared to those in America. Gun crimes in this country include possession and showing or brandishing a weapon, incidentally; actual deaths from guns are far lower over here.

As for protecting yourself against intruders - I'm afraid I disagree here. I do not think you should be allowed to own a gun for that reason. I think the dangers outweigh the potential benefits.

However: last from me you'll hear in this topic on guns! I know that this forum really, really dislikes strong debates. Personally, I'd love to see some good debates go on here - I love getting into meaty discussions - but as the admins don't want potential antagonism, we'd best obey!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Vomiting (the most worst fear). Going to start a therapy that I could find a reason why vomiting is so scary episode to me. And ofcouse that I could find a way to relieve this fear..


I had the exact same fear growing up!!!! It stemmed from waking up to my sister barfing in the bathroom (she barfed whenever she got sick). I was totally traumatized!!! I quickly got over it when I started drinking because sometimes barfing just feels good when you've had too much to drink :roll:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm really scared of roaches, they're just disgusting.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

omgpink said:


> I'm really scared of roaches, they're just disgusting.


lol, Boo!




























My babies.









I'm sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Heights
Democrats
Teen Boppers (teen girls who look like their 18 to 20 something)

DashAwayAll, thanks and all other with their pro gun replies, that one topic I get alittle carried away with.

As a guy i hate saying what my fears are but I wouldn't trust any man or anyone for that matter with no fears. *Having fears is nothing to be a shamed of, but letting your fears controll you is another matter *


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Gun ranges - fine and great. People who safely use guns in a secure environment - all the more power to you. I do enjoy shooting my dad's air rifle and I have a friend who's the number two rifle shooter in Wales for her age group.
> 
> And yes, it's often the fault of stupid people when guns cause accidents. But that is a valid reason for removing the weapon from their hands! If they're stupid with a knife they are a bit less likely to kill someone or cause permanent damage. If they're stupid with a gun then it can do a lot of harm. And, as you've agreed, it's easier to pull a trigger than it is to stab someone.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I'm glad you're on the forum


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^^well said kentucky!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BACK!!! LOL



























OK IM GOING TO GO PUKE REAL QUICK.....BRB LOL


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I'm scared of Sarah Palin and her BA in Journalism.

Obama:
Occidental College - Two years.
Columbia University - B.A. political science with a specialization in international relations.
Harvard - Juris Doctor (J.D.) Magna Cum Laude

Biden:
University of Delaware - B.A. in history and B.A. in political science.
Syracuse University College of Law - Juris Doctor (J.D.)


McCain:
United States Naval Academy - Class rank *894 of 899*

Palin:
Hawaii Pacific University - *1 semester*
University of Idaho - *2 semesters - journalism*
Matanuska-Susitna College -* 1 semester*
University of Idaho - *3 semesters - B.A. in journalism*


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Gun ranges - fine and great. People who safely use guns in a secure environment - all the more power to you. I do enjoy shooting my dad's air rifle and I have a friend who's the number two rifle shooter in Wales for her age group.
> 
> And yes, it's often the fault of stupid people when guns cause accidents. But that is a valid reason for removing the weapon from their hands! If they're stupid with a knife they are a bit less likely to kill someone or cause permanent damage. If they're stupid with a gun then it can do a lot of harm. And, as you've agreed, it's easier to pull a trigger than it is to stab someone.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I completely disagree with you. But that's ok, we can agree to disagree. It may simply be a difference in age, or in our countries. I DO believe in the right to defend my life and those of others - with extreme force. 

One thought.... if this country with it's open borders can not even stop the flow of illegal drugs in - _a bulky product that is used and constantly replaced_ - how can they get rid of the guns? Weapons are not a one use item. Even if I agreed with gun control, it's too late.

I am however, a believer in permits., and regulations.I believe that a crime committed with a gun ( even if empty) should carry an additional MANDATORY ten year prison sentence. I would like to see all citizens who want to purchase a weapon take a safety and responsibility class.

To me, the stats of how many people die by gunshot here, there, or anywhere is irrelevant. I am only concerned with one home - mine.
And the closer you live to more people... like in a big city... the more I want a weapon with me at all times. Do you think an M60 mounted on the hood of my truck would be conspicuous??

Ok ok ok, i am hijacking the tread. Sorry.

Scary .... um .....um......** scratches head** Looking in the mirror in the morning!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

DashAwayAll, you have to remember where some people come from. This conversation actually scares me a bit. I was very relieved the day recently the second amendment was upheld. I actually had to sit down. 

Some food for thought:

Besides the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation... Notwithstanding the military establishments in the several kingdoms of Europe, which are carried as far as the public resources will bear, the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms. -- _James Madison, Federalist Papers, #46 at 243-244_.

Among the many misdeeds of the British rule in India, history will look upon the act of depriving a whole nation of arms, as the blackest. _-- Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi _

Americans have the will to resist because you have weapons. If you don't have a gun, freedom of speech has no power. _-- Yoshimi Ishikawa, author of Japanese best-seller Strawberry Road _

*How we burned in the prison camps later thinking: What would things have been like if every police operative, when he went out at night to make an arrest, had been uncertain whether he would return alive? If during periods of mass arrests people had not simply sat there in their lairs, paling with terror at every bang of the downstairs door and at every step on the staircase, but had understood they had nothing to lose and had boldly set up in the downstairs hall an ambush of half a dozen people with axes, hammers, pokers, or whatever was at hand? The organs would very quickly have suffered a shortage of officers and, notwithstanding all of Stalin's thirst, the cursed machine would have ground to a halt. -- Alexander Solzhenitsyn *

The culmination of the second amendment to me:
A free people ought not only to be armed and disciplined, but they should have sufficient arms and ammunition to maintain a status of independence from any who might attempt to abuse them, *which would include their own government*. _-- George Washington _


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I can't stand on the side lines any more.
LadyDreamer, our great state score a 2 out 100 on the Brady group gun control law scoreboard (the Brady group was know as Handgun Control a few years ago) that is tied for 49 place with OK.
CA had a score of 78 the highest in the nation.

The NAZI's (a group who disarmed most poeple) armed loyalist Poles in WWI, even they knew their "super" police couldn't be everywhere at once. 

*Why does the areas of the country that have the strictest gun laws have the highest crime rate?*

*Why has GB's crime rate when up since handguns were ban and now the tring to ban fake guns as well?* 

*CCP protect everybody, the bad guys don't knew who totin' and who ain't. Open carry protects just the carrier.*


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

> Why does the areas of the country that have the strictest gun laws have the highest crime rate?


Washington DC is an excellent example of that. They banned guns and it's one of the absolute worst places in the country for violent crimes. 

As Dash said, we'll have to agree to disagree. As for me, I sleep with my gun. Hubby was on the SWAT team, but I've outshot him many times. I also know that every single person in our area knows we have - and are darn good at using - guns. They also know where the tree huggers live that don't have guns. Guess who's home is going to be broken into first and who will be a sitting duck for anyone thinking of commiting a violent crime? I refuse to be a victim waiting to happen.


----------



## shooter (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is from a blog I follow and I have never heard a better pro gun argument to owning a firearm or possessing one. 

BTW I have been a carry permit holder for nearly 7 years, and keep in mind that when a justifiable shoot is done the choice to shoot is more made by the person trying to kill you then by yourself. The only people who have to fear me in public with a firearm is any one trying to kill my family or myself. When seconds count the police are just minutes away.

Human beings only have two ways to deal with one another: reason and force. If you want me to do something for you, you have a choice of either convincing me via argument, or force me to do your bidding under threat of force. Every human interaction falls into one of those two categories, without exception. Reason or force, that's it.

In a truly moral and civilized society, people exclusively interact through persuasion. Force has no place as a valid method of social interaction, and the only thing that removes force from the menu is the personal firearm, as paradoxical as it may sound to some.

When I carry a gun, you cannot deal with me by force. You have to use reason and try to persuade me, because I have a way to negate your threat or employment of force. The gun is the only personal weapon that puts a 100-pound woman on equal footing with a 220-pound mugger, a 75-year old retiree on equal footing with a 19-year old gangbanger, and a single gay guy on equal footing with a carload of drunk guys with baseball bats. The gun removes the disparity in physical strength, size, or numbers between a potential attacker and a defender.

There are plenty of people who consider the gun as the source of bad force equations. These are the people who think that we'd be more civilized if all guns were removed from society, because a firearm makes it easier for a mugger to do his job. That, of course, is only true if the mugger's potential victims are mostly disarmed either by choice or by legislative fiat--it has no validity when most of a mugger's potential marks are armed. People who argue for the banning of arms ask for automatic rule by the young, the strong, and the many, and that's the exact opposite of a civilized society. A mugger, even an armed one, can only make a successful living in a society where the state has granted him a force monopoly.

Then there's the argument that the gun makes confrontations lethal that otherwise would only result in injury. This argument is fallacious in several ways. Without guns involved, confrontations are won by the physically superior party inflicting overwhelming injury on the loser. People who think that fists, bats, sticks, or stones don't constitute lethal force watch too much TV, where people take beatings and come out of it with a bloody lip at worst. The fact that the gun makes lethal force easier works solely in favor of the weaker defender, not the stronger attacker. If both are armed, the field is level. The gun is the only weapon that's as lethal in the hands of an octogenarian as it is in the hands of a weightlifter. It simply wouldn't work as well as a force equalizer if it wasn't both lethal and easily employable.

When I carry a gun, I don't do so because I am looking for a fight, but because I'm looking to be left alone. The gun at my side means that I cannot be forced, only persuaded. I don't carry it because I'm afraid, but because it enables me to be unafraid. It doesn't limit the actions of those who would interact with me through reason, only the actions of those who would do so by force. It removes force from the equation...and that's why carrying a gun is a civilized act.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

shooter said:


> BTW I have been a carry permit holder for nearly 7 years, and keep in mind that when a justifiable shoot is done the choice to shoot is more made by the person trying to kill you then by yourself. The only people who have to fear me in public with a firearm is any one trying to kill my family or myself. When seconds count the police are just minutes away.


I knew there was a reason why I married you. lol


I would have to add that what scares me the most are:

The obvious creepy crawlys (bugs, spiders, worms, etc.)
Heights (although I'd really like to go sky diving one day)
Oranges (I have never ate an orange in my life)
and...
Narrow minded, ignorant people who don't believe that carrying a gun is a fundamental right.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me no likey guns.... Me scared of guns... BUT ME HAVE GUNS... In the safe because me have child... ME HAVE GUNS... ME KNOW HOW TO USE GUNS... Me still scared of guns, me no likey guns... Don't break into my house though... me usey a gun........


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

> When I carry a gun, you cannot deal with me by force.


One is way more likely to deal with someone with a gun by force, rather than reason. When police are dealing with a person with a gun they are WAY more forceful than if you're just chillin'. Also, if a robber wants to rob you and he knows you have guns, or have a gun...that fool is BRINGING A GUN. 

In a more professional debate, even on a forum where debate is welcomed, I would have way more freedom to prove that selling firearms in Walmart to whatever shmuck wants one creates a society of fear. This fear defines America.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> TaMMa89 said:
> 
> 
> > Vomiting (the most worst fear). Going to start a therapy that I could find a reason why vomiting is so scary episode to me. And ofcouse that I could find a way to relieve this fear..
> ...


Oh, hope that it doesn't grow ! *hug*

I remember I've had a horrible stomach bug something around ten years ago (I haven't vomitted after it, thank of God). The bug made me feel SO bad over a night. I didn't vomit then but I felt so horrible that I shaked, sweated cold sweat and saw stars whole the night. Then I vomitted once in the morning. I've thought that this is one reason why I've got this fear. There can be something else behind it too but I reckon that the bug is might one of the reasons.

About guns, I agree with claireauriga. Maybe it stem from it that law regarding guns is pretty strict over here. You need a permit if you want a gun. If somebody threaten you and you shoot him/her, you've done crime and prolly someone press charges against you. Even police aren't allowed to shoot deathly (I don't know if it's allowed in ultimate cases). Have to say that I still feel I'm safe because I know that purportedly there aren't lot of people on the street who have guns with them. Unfortunately it don't hold true any times; in the last October one young guy took a gun into school and killed 8 people in Tuusula, close to our capital city. However, I think that less guns or other weapons among normal citizens cause less violence (except our general conscription is a good thing).

I can still agree that we disagree now . And on the other hand I think that there are might more crime in America than here so on the other hand I understand those guns there.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, and I hope that I haven't offended anyone when I doubt that there might are more crime in America. I know that things like this are pretty tender and I really don't want offend anyone .


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I own and shoot firearms. We hunt for food and we shoot for sport. I enjoy shooting immensely. ( I even beat my hubby last time we were target shooting  )

I believe that there is a vast difference in owing guns responsibly and the "idiots" that scare us all when a gun is in their hand.

I feel that gun owners should take safety courses ( they are required to get a hunting permit) I feel that people have the right to defend their homes with deadly force if need be. I feel that people have the right to hunt game and feed their family. I feel that we all agree that certain types of gun owners shouldn't have them. It is the criminal that we all despise with a gun. Laws banning guns won't take away the gun from a criminal.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I feel that we all agree that certain types of gun owners shouldn't have them.


Yeah! I really agree with this.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I own and shoot firearms. We hunt for food and we shoot for sport. I enjoy shooting immensely. ( I even beat my hubby last time we were target shooting  )
> 
> I believe that there is a vast difference in owing guns responsibly and the "idiots" that scare us all when a gun is in their hand.
> 
> I feel that gun owners should take safety courses ( they are required to get a hunting permit) I feel that people have the right to defend their homes with deadly force if need be. I feel that people have the right to hunt game and feed their family. I feel that we all agree that certain types of gun owners shouldn't have them. It is the criminal that we all despise with a gun. Laws banning guns won't take away the gun from a criminal.



Very well said, Dumas, as usual. lol


I vote for the thread to be locked, it's no longer on topic, really.. and it's just creating a HUGE debate that will only divide our family here at HF.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that we all agree that certain types of gun owners shouldn't have them.
> ...


Yes, I believe many people shouldn't have access to guns. Here, in the US, it is very easy to get a gun. Felons aren't "allowed" to get guns, but of course, since guns are legal, it is extremely easy for them to get them. No guns, no fear. It's as easy as that. 

And the fact that the places that have the strictest laws have the worst gun crimes is because these places are poverty stricken and can never get ahead because of the classist society the US lives by. Legal firearms + poverty = crime and murder. These places are exactly where the US gov't wants them to be - with no power, no say, and fighting amongst themselves. Again, no guns, no fear..


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like everything is going well in this topic............. everyone just remember to agree to disagree as many of you said. This isn't a debate, just everyone's own opinion. 

play nicey


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

[
No guns, no fear. It's as easy as that. 

quote]


Oh, I absolutely disagree with this. And sure, I wish I didn't have to. In a perfect world, maybe. You know, that perfect world where there is no alcohol or drug addiction, no teenage pregnancy, no high school drop outs, no rapist, pedophiles or even fools trying to steal your family pet for a bait in a dog fight. Where parents love each other and stay together until they die. Where no one is a bully, a thief, or a liar. I was lucky enough to grow up in a place you would expect to see on NBC or CBS. But the world ain't like that. That's also why I wore a uniform for 7 years. To try to help.

Ask any EMT or cop you know of the elderly people beaten up, raped,hacked with knives.... for a couple of dollars. or for kicks. Watch professionals get angry. Because that is a constant thing. Yes, there are fools out there ( not even criminals, just jerks) who should not own a blender, let alone a gun. Same with cars, BBQ grills, fireworks, a six pack of Bud, or animals. We ALL know people who should not own a horse.

I don't live there - sure as hell wish I did. But in the world I have to live in is not always safe.

And to be honest, just because you aim a gun at somebody and fire that weapon does NOT mean that you've killed them. That's tv again.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Narrow minded, ignorant people who don't believe that carrying a gun is a fundamental right.


i have been trying to stay out of this (even though i guess i kinda helped start it) because i know i won´t be able to get my point across well because of the language barrier, but moxie, i found that offensive ! i think it´s narrow minded to not respect different cultures ! here, almost noone has guns ! pretty much only hunters ! The police doesn´t have guns, and the avarge criminal does not ! when I see a gun, i immedietly connect them to all of the movies i´ve seen about murderes with.. GUNS ! I connect guns with bad things and im afraid of bad things ! Thats just how I was raised ! Yes i certainly know that not everyone who has a gun is bad! Just here, you don´t need guns for self-protection, so in my mind they're pretty musc only for "killing"(animals)
I don´t think i deserve beeing called narrow-minded and ignorant for that ! 

_im staying out of this thread now, i don´t like to be insulted_


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> > When I carry a gun, you cannot deal with me by force.
> 
> 
> One is way more likely to deal with someone with a gun by force, rather than reason. When police are dealing with a person with a gun they are WAY more forceful than if you're just chillin'. Also, if a robber wants to rob you and he knows you have guns, or have a gun...that fool is BRINGING A GUN.
> ...


You are soooo wrong. I'm retired law enforcement. So is my husband. And my father. And my grandfathers on both sides of my family. We've worked both large local county offices as well as federal departments. I've got plenty statistics and knowledge behind me.

Statistically speaking, very few people breaking into a home will:

A) Do it if anyone is home. Home invasion is very uncommon.

B) Bring a weapon. Most of the time they don't realize anyone's home. They plan on breaking in quick, grabbing what's worth the most and getting the heck out of there.

C) Confront a homeowner that is armed. Most times they will take off running. 

When there is an occupied home invasion with a weapon, the vast majority of the time they know the homeowner and exactly what they are after. In these cases they are either gang or drug related, domestic related, or it's someone going after the homeowner that is, or they think is, in possesion of large amounts of cash or another item that is of value. 

Lastly, if someone is breaking into a home and they know 2 neighbors and know that one carries and is willing to use a firearm and the other isn't, the homeowner that doesn't have a firearm is the one that's going to get robbed. That's just common sense that even a stupid criminal can figure out. 

On the other hand, I don't think just any fool should own / carry a firearm. First and foremost you need to ask yourself if you were confronted by someone and pulled a weapon, can you honestly say beyond any doubt that you would use it? If you can't say that, you don't need to carry one. The only time you should ever, ever pull a weapon is if you feel your life or another person's life is in imminent danger and that you will absolutely, positively with no remorse take a life. 

I happen to have no doubt at all that I could take another life and never, ever think twice about it. My opinion is that if it comes down to good guy vs bad guy, I'll be damned if I don't get to go home to make my family pancakes for breakfast. Anyone willing to pull a weapon and commit a violent crime has no place in my world. And removing scum like that from this world is the only way to keep a civilized society. I'm a huge supporter of carrying firearms and of the death penalty. I also believe that very few people can handle being in the position to keep the rest of us safe. And those that can't handle that position have no place telling those of us that can handle it how they should lead their life or getting involved in making decisions for those that do. Whether it be law enforcement or the military, if you can't stand to do the dirty work you shouldn't making decisions for those that do. 

I also think it's incredibly naive for people to think that you can 'reason' with some people. Whether they be gang bangers, drug dealers, or terrorists, the sad fact is there are people in this world that could care less about your rationalization and really don't care if you suffer or die. And quite a good bit of them would love to see you dead. I prefer to protect myself and those around me from those people.

Just my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > Narrow minded, ignorant people who don't believe that carrying a gun is a fundamental right.
> ...


Well Sissi, I wasnt trying to offend anyone, much like everyone here, I am voicing MY opinion again, much like owning a gun, that it is my right to do so, as it is yours. 

So, when you witness a person being robed, or you hear about a woman who was raped on T.V., you STILL think you dont need a gun for self protection? So what, they're supposed to carry a stern no, and maybe some pepper spray? pfft. Yea, I'm sorry but if I see a situation where my life might be endangered, or the life of my son, I am **** well going to flee or fight, and hopefully my shot will be true enough to end the situation before myself, my son, or anyone BUT the criminal becomes a victim. 

So far I've seen grouping in most of the posts here. Those you are FOR gun rights, and those who are not. Safe enough to say. Well, when I say narrow-minded, and ignorant, I am grouping right along with everyone else. Not all people who carry guns are 'bad guys', police, hunters or criminals. 

It's like the pitbull... dog fighting has given them a bad rap, so now... A person who has no real knowledge of the breed, or isn't open minded enough to accept that they MIGHT BE A GOOD DOG will only see them as a savage killer. So because my husband carries a gun with out a badge, that makes him an irresponsible gun-toting criminal? I, my friend am more offended by THAT assumption, and am insulted by your judging of good, wholesome people who just want to be left alone..


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

> Here, in the US, it is very easy to get a gun


BTW - this isn't true. My husband's been trying to get his CCP for nearly a year. Because he was law enforcement in 2 other states and worked for the FBI, he has to produce evidence of his certification. So we called FDLE (the last agency that certified him) and got a copy of his paperwork. We submitted that to the state of TN to get his permit and they told him that he had to have his certification papers from POST. 

Well, in the state of Florida, POST is called FDLE. Same agency. They do the same thing - they certify deputies / troopers / police officers. But because it's a different name they have to have a conference with the big wigs to decide if they'll accept that. 

The man was an instructor at the FBI academy for pity sake. He was a member of the SWAT team in one of the largest departments in the state of Florida. And they're going to decide if they'll 'accept' his documentation?? He could teach the classes for crying out loud!

So, no, it's not 'easy' to get a permit to have something that we were given a constitutional right to have in the first place. :evil:


----------



## shooter (Sep 8, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > Narrow minded, ignorant people who don't believe that carrying a gun is a fundamental right.
> ...


If anyone who is open minded would like to try shooting and are going to be in southern Minnesota look up Myself or Moxie and we can give safe instruction and allow use of a firearm.

If interisted, I am
Holder of a Federal Fireams License type7
Comptitive shooter in,
International Defensive Pistol Association
United States Pratical Shooting Association
Steel plate challenge
3 gun
Bowling pin matches
High power rifle matches
Battle rattel service rifle matches
Have been through several accredited firearm training courses, Most tought by former Military or Law enforcement. 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoplophobia

Political usage
Firearms instructor Colonel Jeff Cooper coined the word in 1962 to describe a "mental disturbance characterized by irrational aversion to weapons". [2] Cooper employed the clinical-sounding term as an alternative to slang terms, stating: "We read of 'gun grabbers' and 'anti-gun nuts' but these slang terms do not (explain this behavior)." Cooper attributed this behavior to the irrational fear of firearms and other forms of weaponry. He stated that "the most common manifestation of hoplophobia is the idea that instruments possess a will of their own, apart from that of their user."

Despite the clinical term, the word is generally used to describe gun control advocates. It is mildly derogatory, less so than similar slang terms such as those mentioned above. It is most commonly used as a pejorative by gun rights advocates.


Clinical usage
In spite of the political origins and connotation of the term, it has clinical usage, and a patient may be diagnosed with this phobia. For instance, a patient that has no opinion on law or public policy per se but becomes terrified upon noticing a policeman's sidearm, or a photograph of a rifle or knife, may be a hoplophobe. Such a phobia may be present in someone who suffers from PTSD as a result of a traumatic experience involving a firearm. Hoplophobia is described as an uncommon phobia in Contemporary Diagnosis And Management of Anxiety Disorders [3].


Dont get all your information about firearm ownership in the USA from movies. I have had to learn to keep my mouth shut from all the inaccuries I see in movies, I have found that other people get annoide by my commentary. If you ever get to the states most larger police departments will allow for ride alongs in patrol cars. A night in a busy area you will want to go home and hug your kids and never want to let them outside again. I personally know 2 people that if not for them being armed I would of been attending their funeral. And for the record neither one had to shoot the persons that where attempting to assult them. What you never see in movies is that the best gun fight is the one that NEVER happend. Also keep in mind that someone with a knife is considered to be in lethal range at 21 feet, around 7 yards for any metric fans out there. If you are wondering that distance can be covered in a little over a second by an average person, not much time to react.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

mrs1885 said:


> > Here, in the US, it is very easy to get a gun
> 
> 
> BTW - this isn't true. My husband's been trying to get his CCP for nearly a year. Because he was law enforcement in 2 other states and worked for the FBI, he has to produce evidence of his certification. So we called FDLE (the last agency that certified him) and got a copy of his paperwork. We submitted that to the state of TN to get his permit and they told him that he had to have his certification papers from POST.
> ...


Never said anything about a permit! If your husband wants a gun, believe me, he can find one


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

deaths by guns...per capita

Showing latest available data.
Rank Countries Amount (top to bottom) 
#1 South Africa:	0.719782 per 1,000 people 
#2 Colombia:	0.509801 per 1,000 people 
#3 Thailand:	0.312093 per 1,000 people 
#4 Zimbabwe:	0.0491736 per 1,000 people 
#5 Mexico:	0.0337938 per 1,000 people 
#6 Belarus:	0.0321359 per 1,000 people 
#7 Costa Rica:	0.0313745 per 1,000 people 
*#8 United States:	0.0279271 per 1,000 people * 
#9 Uruguay:	0.0245902 per 1,000 people 
#10 Lithuania:	0.0230748 per 1,000 people 
#11 Slovakia:	0.021543 per 1,000 people 
#12 Czech Republic:	0.0207988 per 1,000 people 
#13 Estonia:	0.0157539 per 1,000 people 
#14 Latvia:	0.0131004 per 1,000 people 
#15 Macedonia, The Former Yugoslav Republic of:	0.0127139 per 1,000 people 
#16 Bulgaria:	0.00845638 per 1,000 people 
#17 Portugal:	0.00795003 per 1,000 people 
#18 Slovenia:	0.00596718 per 1,000 people 
#19 Switzerland:	0.00534117 per 1,000 people 
#20 Canada:	0.00502972 per 1,000 people 
#21 Germany:	0.00465844 per 1,000 people 
#22 Moldova:	0.00448934 per 1,000 people 
#23 Hungary:	0.00439692 per 1,000 people 
#24 Poland:	0.0043052 per 1,000 people 
#25 Ukraine:	0.00368109 per 1,000 people 
#26 Ireland:	0.00298805 per 1,000 people 
#27 Australia:	0.00293678 per 1,000 people 
#28 Denmark:	0.00257732 per 1,000 people 
#29 Spain:	0.0024045 per 1,000 people 
#30 Azerbaijan:	0.00227503 per 1,000 people 
#31 New Zealand:	0.00173482 per 1,000 people 
*#32 United Kingdom:	0.00102579 per 1,000 people * 
Weighted average: 0.1 per 1,000 people


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK folks. I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread while we are all still being good to each other.

Its obvious that we all have our own opinions on this .
I want to thank you all for a civilized debate and I hope that you all understand that this thread is being locked because it is off topic.

Thank You to all who participated in this discussion!!!


----------

